# Wert in TextField ausgeben?



## Gast (20. Dez 2004)

Hi Leute!

Bin gerade dabei ein kleines Programm zu schreiben und bin da jetzt auf ein Problemgestoßen was ich nicht hinbekomme(sicherlich ganz primitiv) ???:L 

ich habe einen wert aus einem textfeld als integer c zwischengespeichert, will ihn dann mit einem schon festgelegten integerwert addieren und ihn wieder in diesem textfeld ausgeben. :bahnhof: 



```
//umrechnung °C in Kelvin (°C + 273,15)
    a = Integer.parseInt(jTextField1.getText()); //wenn das stimmt?
    c = a+b;
    //hier hapert es dann
```
MFG


----------



## Dreezard (20. Dez 2004)

ja das stimmt schon. jetzt einfach nur noch die setText() methode des TextFields aufrufen  :wink:

[edit] ok, es sei dazu gesagt, dass die methode einen string erwartet und du den int wieder zu einem string machen musst. also mit: Integer.toString(c);


----------



## Math55 (20. Dez 2004)

ja, du solltest allerdings auch drauf achten, dass im textfeld auch nur ne zahl steht. mach das am besten mit try catch.


```
try{
    //dein code
}catch(NumberFormatException nfe){
    System.out.println("Bitte nur Zahlen eingeben!")
}
```

na dann einfach c=a+b und danach textfeld.setText(c.toString()); und fertig 


gruß


----------



## Dreezard (20. Dez 2004)

@Math55
Die Zeile textfeld.setText(c.toString()); wird nicht funktionieren. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Zahlen vom primitiven typ double sind. Auf die kann man toString() allerdings nicht anwenden.
Demzufolge:   textfeld.setText(Double.toString(c));


----------



## Math55 (20. Dez 2004)

oder einfach:


```
textfeld.setText(c+""); //:-)
```

gruß


----------



## Dreezard (20. Dez 2004)

So wird intern ein StringBuffer angelegt, c (durch Double.toString(c) :wink: ) zum String konvertiert, per append angehängt und die ganze suppe wieder zum string umgeformt. Das ist bei einer umwandlung vieleicht noch schnell, aber bei größeren Datenmengen ineffizienter.


----------



## Gast (20. Dez 2004)

danke leute für eure unterstützung!!!!!!!!!
es funktioniert wirklich super!!!!!
einen schönen wochenanfang wünsch ich euch noch!!!!!!
MFG


----------

